# 2016 Bluewave 1900 STL



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

If you fish into the shallowest of spots you need you need the 1900 STL. This boat is in great condition and has only 123 hours on the 140 Suzuki. Call with any questions 630.688.5990. *$29,995*


----------

